# Well Now that Show Season



## JWC sr. (Oct 14, 2014)

Well now that show season is basically over for most of us, how was your year and what do you have planned for this coming year!!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 14, 2014)

So far it was an awesome year! We got High Point A at 2 out of 3 shows and the 3rd we won Supreme Driving and Supreme Performance Horse! One more show to go next month, but its just for fun.

Not sure what we will be doing next year, but hopefully continued success!


----------



## JWC sr. (Oct 15, 2014)

Very cool, come on the rest of you let us hear from you folks too!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 17, 2014)

I had planned to show only 4 in 2015, but now looks like it will be 5 or 6 at each show again. One of our 2014 judges had his flight cancelled and was unable to get here in time for our show, so we were short one set of points at that show. That left my stallion 5 points short of his HOF--so he has to go out again in 2015. Then I will have 2 Classic mares, and one Classic gelding, and now two Foundation geldings for the one show. The other show--if the stallion doesn't have to go back then I might put in a different Classic mare....that means conditioning 7 ponies, and not sure I am up for that when I have to do it all on my own.

So--we will see.


----------

